# Excision of Seb. cyst w/o suturing



## Mklaubauf (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
I would like help.   We had a patient that infected sebaceous cyst.  The report reads as follows:   The skin and surrounding tissues were anesthetized with a total of 20 ml 1% Xylocaine-containing epinephrine.  An incision was made directly over the area following the patient's natural skin lines.  The incision was approximately 3 cm long.  A relatively superficial pocket of pus was identified and was drained.  Further inspection did reveal an 8-mm well encapsulated sebaceous cyst.  This was excised and discarded.   Once the site was adequately drained, it was then made hemostatic with electrocautery.  The site was then ultimately cleansed and was dressed with dry gauze pack into the wound covered with more sterile gauze and tape. 

My question is two fold.   Would you charge an I&D 1006 verses an excision code 11401, however, if I go with 11401 we did not put in sutures.

any help is appreciated.
Marci, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 22, 2009)

*I'm leaning toward I&D*

I'm leaning toward I&D 10060.  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kathyshelton (Apr 29, 2009)

*sebaceous cyst*

I think I'd use 10061 since it was packed


----------



## katerock1 (May 8, 2009)

10061


----------



## JessicaHeemskerk (May 15, 2009)

Yes I agree with I & D but since packing was done, I would bill complicated I & D 10061.


----------



## Treetoad (May 17, 2009)

Wouldn't you want to charge for the excision of the sebaceous cyst?  That's what ultimately occurred.


----------

